
Bitcoin: The real great emancipator - jwweatherman
https://medium.com/@jwweatherman/bitcoin-the-end-of-human-slavery-664ad39aee89
======
jwweatherman
This is part 1 in my series, Bitcoin, the real Great Emancipator.

The series is a survey of the major types of human slavery, and how Bitcoin
disrupts these repulsive institutions. In Part 1 we will establish a solid
definition for slavery

